# Santa Fe 5 Pack at Marty's



## rhyman (Apr 19, 2009)

Here's an impressive sight ... taken at Marty's this past Saturday.


----------



## Jerry Barnes (Jan 2, 2008)

Nice one Bob, sorry we never met up.


----------



## work4fil (Jan 4, 2008)

I gotta know. 

Where do you find "B" units for E8's? Kit bash, RTR, or divine source? 

Fil


----------



## Stan Cedarleaf (Jan 2, 2008)

Fil... The "B" units are a special build project by Rex Ammerman.... A very fine, high quality modeler...


----------



## Trains (Jan 2, 2008)

You take two A units and cut away.


----------



## fsfazekas (Feb 19, 2008)

Beautiful...


----------



## San Juan (Jan 3, 2008)

That looks awesome. What an impressive lashup









A great what if. Usually the Santa Fe ran their E8s (technically E8m) as a single A unit.


----------



## work4fil (Jan 4, 2008)

Totally awesome! 

Thanks fellas. 

Fil


----------



## Santafe 2343 (Jan 2, 2008)

Works for me. I wish the third B-unit was mine, I just made it last week for someone else and he brought it just to get that glamor shot on the bridge.[/b]


----------

